# Matrix



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

Stanno trasmettendo Matrix
E' sempre un film stupendo


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Stanno trasmettendo Matrix
> E' sempre un film stupendo


ma 'ndò?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*!*



@lex ha detto:


> ma 'ndò?


Italia 1


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Italia 1


thnx


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

io ho visto gli onorevoli.


e quindi ..votero' solo Antonio la Trippa. ho deciso.


----------



## Rebecca (9 Settembre 2007)




----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


>


 

si...Votero' Antonio la Trippa.

idea Rita, perchè non ti iscrivi al partito di Antonio la Trippa del capoluogo ?


----------



## Rebecca (10 Settembre 2007)

già fatto


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> già fatto


è vero...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io ho visto gli onorevoli.
> 
> 
> e quindi ..votero' solo Antonio la Trippa. ho deciso.


Grazie


----------

